# PVC Folie kleben



## MrGlasspoole (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

möchte Teichfolie kleben und hab den Oase PVC Folienkleber da und dachte da finde ich eine Anleitung im Web...
Tja finden tu ich nichts und nun frage ich mich wie man vorgeht.
Beidseitig auftragen? Trocknen lassen? Mit was vorher reinigen? Wie breit muss die Klebenaht sein?


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Das Etikett an der Dose abmachen , innen steht die Anleitung .


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das Etikett an der Dose abmachen , innen steht die Anleitung .


Einscannen ?


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Nö , hab keinen Scanner ......

Steht doch alles im Internet .....

http://www.teich-center.de/Oase-PVC-Gel-Folienkleber-250-ml

P.S. Viel Spass damit , ich habs damit nicht hinbekommen .


----------



## MrGlasspoole (26. Juli 2015)

@Michael, danke.

Na das war ja wirklich erst nach genauem hinschauen zu sehen das das Etikett abgeht.
Bei Oase stand nichts und in den 5 Shops die ich angeklickt hab auch nicht.

Aber zum reinigen steht da nichts. Woanders steht zum kleben von Teichfolie könne man Tangit PVC-U und Tangit Reiniger nehmen.
Da ich für PVC-U Rohr Aceton verwende (Tangit Reiniger) ist ja nichts anderes - also für die Folie auch?

Bei Amazon steht eine Bewertung und der hat mit 120er Schleifpapier vorher aufgeraut?


----------



## Michael H (28. Juli 2015)

MrGlasspoole schrieb:


> Aber zum reinigen steht da nichts. Woanders steht zum kleben von Teichfolie könne man Tangit PVC-U und Tangit Reiniger nehmen.
> Da ich für PVC-U Rohr Aceton verwende (Tangit Reiniger) ist ja nichts anderes - also für die Folie auch?




Ja , kannste nehmen , sollte kein Problem sein .....


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2015)

Mach lieber zwei Nähte, wenn die Überlappung 10 cm ist, sicher ist sicher!
So wie Du mit den Fingern ein Viktori -Zeichen machen kannst sollte der Abstand sein, oder ca. 5 cm.Bei Schrägen oder Wind kann schnell mal etwas Sand in die Klebe-Naht rutschen und dann hört die Sicherheit auf.

Ron!


----------



## MrGlasspoole (5. Aug. 2015)

So das hat soweit funktioniert.
Nun bräuchte ich noch was um die Ecken abzudichten.
Normal nimmt man wohl fertige PVC-Ecken wie hier: youtube.com/watch?v=0QvvjC8Q6Uw

Ich hätte aber gerne was zum schmieren und verwende ja gerne MEM Water Stop oder Dichtfix für alles mögliche.
Die zwei Produkte sind allerdings nicht auf Ungiftigkeit geprüft.

Was gibt es den was man auf PVC Folie streichen kann?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2015)

Vll den hier? 
Sollte sich wie Silikon verarbeiten lassen und ist schwarz.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Die einen nehmen Innotec oder so etwas hier.
Früher gab es noch "Flüssigfolie" bei NG, aber die hab ich im Shop leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## MrGlasspoole (5. Aug. 2015)

Aha Polymer Pampe ist das Zauberwort 

Was kann das Innotec was die anderen nicht können (weil viel teurer)?

Nach Flüssigfolie hatte ich geschaut. Aber die kann man wohl nicht auf Folie verwenden.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Naja - Innotec ist natürlich ein altbewährtes Markenprodukt. Ich bin mit dem billigeren auch glücklich geworden. Die Flüssigfolie von NG früher war etwas anderes als das, was heute unter dem Namen überall verkauft wird. Sah ein bisschen aus, als ob jemand Folienschnipsel in Lösungsmittel aufgeweicht hatte. War es wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## MrGlasspoole (5. Aug. 2015)

Wie wäre es den mit: http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Soudal_Fix_All_Kraftkleber_Schwarz_470_g/8967614
Das bekomme ich hier beim Obi und wurde in einem Koi Forum erwähnt.
Wobei es noch die Power Variante gibt: http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Soudal_Fix_All_X-Treme_Power_415_g/5413265

Wenn die das im Koi Forum verwenden wird es wohl auch ungiftig sein und nichts absondern?


----------



## rollikoi (5. Aug. 2015)

In Koi-Foren wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht auch dort sollte man nicht alles blindlings glauben. Oft sind Neueinsteiger dabei die dann meinen dich mit ihrem in drei Wochen angelesenen Wissen perfekt beraten zu können.

LG Bernd


----------



## MrGlasspoole (5. Aug. 2015)

@Bern, es hätte auch ein anderes Teich/Fischforum sein können.

Mir wurden hier jetzt Polymer Produkte empfohlen und Soudal Fix ist auch eins.
Die Lebenserfahrung hat gezeigt das oft Produkte zu überhöhtem Preis verkauft werden weil man einen anderen Aufkleber drauf macht.
Hier z.B. "für den Teichbau" oder "koi-discount".
Dem Soudal Fix Datenblatt entnehme ich "1-K-Hybrid-Polymer" und dem "NaturaGart Alleskleber" ebenso.


----------



## samorai (5. Aug. 2015)

Man schneidet Kreise aus der selben Folie wie verwendet wurde, Kreise deshalb weil sie sich jeder Innenecke anformen und dichtet sie mit Innotec ab.

Ron!


----------



## MrGlasspoole (5. Aug. 2015)

Das habe ich versucht und ist nicht der Fall.

  

Im Video sieht man das die Kreise vorgeformt sind (leichter Trichter).


----------



## samorai (5. Aug. 2015)

Falscher Baumarkt gehe mal zu Hornbach (geht nicht, gibts nicht).
Folie nicht gereinigt?
Du hast doch andere Nähte auch schon verklebt. Warum bleibst Du nicht bei den Kleber?
Wenn Kreise nicht gehen(warum auch immer), dann schneide mehr eirund.

Ron!


----------



## MrGlasspoole (5. Aug. 2015)

"warum auch immer" sieht man auf dem Bild - weil ein Kreis (siehe Bild) nun mal nicht in eine Ecke passt.
Wieso ist Folie nicht gereinigt?


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2015)

3 x 90° = 270° , der Kreis hat aber 360°, was nun  die restlichen 3 x 30° anbügeln


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Glasspoole,
von "Kraftkleber" würde ich Dir abraten! Das ist kein "Polymerkleber" im Sinne von Innotec und den preiswerteren Produkten. Auch wenn die "Kleberbasis" bei beiden ein Polyacrylat ist, wurde dies nicht in ein Polymergemisch "eingearbeitet", das nach dem Aushärten weich bleibt, und sein Volumen nicht ändert. Mit solchen Klebern kannst Du nur die Haftung zweier rauer Oberflächen aneinander ermöglichen. Die Herstellung solcher "Klebermischungen" ist nicht wirklich einfach.
"Polymerkleber" sind klar die bessere Wahl, weil die zwar schlechtere Hafteigenschaften aufweisen, aber dafür in ausreichend dicker Schicht (wobei dick relativ ist) abdichtend wirken. Die MEM-Produkte sind wohl eher für Dächer, Hauswände etc zum Ableiten bzw. Abweisen  von Feuchtigkeit gedacht, ganz sicher nicht zur dauerhaften und dauerelastischen Stauwassersperre, auch wenn das die Beschreibung manchmal suggeriert. Mit Markenprodukten wie Innotec hast Du eine gewisse Sicherheit, dass Du ein funktionierendes Produkt bekommst, bei den preiswerteren kann es sein.
Bei den Ecken brauchst Du ohnehin nur wenig Material... .


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2015)

oder einfach fertige kaufen  ==> http://www.teichfolie-handel.de/product_info.php?products_id=246


----------



## MrGlasspoole (6. Aug. 2015)

@RKurzhals, ich habe Kraftkleber aufgelistet? Die von mir gezeigten Soudal sind doch Polymerkleber?

@mitch, ich hab nur leider keine 3x 90° bei meinem Sechseck (120°)


----------



## mitch (6. Aug. 2015)

MrGlasspoole schrieb:


> ich hab nur leider keine 3x 90° bei meinem Sechseck (120°)



ich meinte auch Beitrag #17 , die  90° ecke und nicht deinen 6eck Teich, hier würde ich auch nur kleben/dichten


----------



## MrGlasspoole (6. Aug. 2015)

So hab heute morgen "Soudal Fix All Flexi" geholt und erst mal einen Test gemacht.
Also ein Stück Folie mit Aceton sauber gemacht und etwas drauf geschmiert.
Es ist nicht abzubekommen. Lässt sich also nicht einfach am Stück abziehen oder so.
Mit dem Fingernagel kann man mit viel mühe Millimeter kleine Bröckchen abknibbeln. Auch mit einer Spachtel bekommt man das Zeug nicht heil runter.


----------



## MrGlasspoole (11. Dez. 2015)

So schauts übrigens nun aus das Becken:


----------



## Teich4You (11. Dez. 2015)

Good work!


----------



## MrGlasspoole (11. Dez. 2015)

Jetzt kann ichs kaum erwarten das es wieder warm wird und das ganze in betrieb nehmen kann.
Zwischen Folie und Holz und auch zwischen Folie und Granitsplit hab ich übrigens Polystyrolplatten wie man sie unter Laminat legt.
Wenn das Teil läuft werd ich noch Bilder vom Glockensifon machen und das ganze in Eigenbau-Technik vorstellen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Dez. 2015)

MrGlasspoole schrieb:


> werd ich noch Bilder vom Glockensifon machen


Und ich wollte dir gerade zu so was raten. 

PS, für alle die keinen __ Glockensiphon kennen:





Patrick K schrieb:


> Den Interval werde ich also über einen Ablauf steuern , das heist schneller Ablauf, langsame Befüllung
> den Intervalablauf steuere ich über ein Glockensifon
> 
> Etwa so:
> ...


----------



## MrGlasspoole (11. Dez. 2015)

Ich hab meinen so gemacht:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_brue6URFg_


Hab halt Kanalgrundrohr genommen da man das weiße bei uns ja nicht bekommt.
Als Deckel hab ich Plexischeiben genommen und zusammen geklebt.

Hier gibts noch ein schönes Video wo man sieht wie es funktioniert:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXaruS5z_Xc_


Die 24 Balken wurden übrigens per Hand/Gehrungssäge gesägt.
Kappsäge hab ich nicht.


----------

